# BATH DAY CONTINUED!



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

More bath day pictures! They are still a little wet in the pic. In the first pic is Andy, Hollie, Allie, and Kaydee. Emmies butt is at the top right side. :lol: The 2nd pic is Emmie Sue. She is the only one with the curly tail. So sassy! Kaydee is at the bottom of the pic. The last pic is of Andy. He was wagging his tail back and forth and i caught this pic at a peculiar stage of wagging! :lol: So,,these are my other babies! They are a bunch of little happy campers who are creatures of habit. They expect things to be the same every day right down to meal time and when snacks should be given.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Now that's a herd of Chihuahuas if I ever did see one!! It must be loads of fun around your house ... that or loads of mischief and devilment. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a great looking gang! I think dogs in general are creatures of habit (but then again, so am I :lol: ). I think they just like to know what to expect and when to expect it. Can't blame 'em.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

They are all so lovely , wat a gorgeous family you have ! x

:wave:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

You must love them and be so proud of them all!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

What a nice family you have! :wink:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

A lovely chi family !


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Now that is some wonderful family.. I bet they are totally spoiled..


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

You must be one busy Mommy, especially on bath day. You have a beautiful chi family. :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

such a cute little family! i love their colouring!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

They are all absolutely precious. What a lovely chi family.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: thats someeeeeeeeee chihuahuas!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow they are all cute but wow very large. what's the vet say about their weight?


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

She (my vet) says that some dogs just seem to have in their genes the tendency to be obese even though they don't eat more than other dogs.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> She (my vet) says that some dogs just seem to have in their genes the tendency to be obese even though they don't eat more than other dogs.


and she never mentioned how bad it is for their little legs and stuff? well if your vet is fine with it........ :?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful shots


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

they all look peachy :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to agree with the weight thing, some do tend to get fatter than others. I kept three from my 8 batch litter and AL is disposed to be chunky-vet said to put on adult food, while Zoey is tiny-she is on puppy and bandit was the smallest of bunch less than 1oz and vet said to put him on adult food.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I just love the name 'Andy' 8)


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Cute family!


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

How fun! My puppy's breeder wants to have a heard of 30 Chis! WOW :happy6:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awwwwww....what a beautiful Chi family you have. You are one lucky Mom. :love4:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a cute group


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Great family!!!! they all look very content!


----------

